# Fruit fly Recipe



## footyfourteen (Apr 18, 2011)

what is the best recipe out there for fruit fly media? i need something easy, cheap, and that doesnt smell. if you know of one please send me a step by step and the ingredients. thanks


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

footyfourteen said:


> what is the best recipe out there for fruit fly media? i need something easy, cheap, and that doesnt smell. if you know of one please send me a step by step and the ingredients. thanks


I cant really give you a recipe since I purchase mine, but im pretty sure a quick search with the search function will help since i've seen a couple of recipe posts recently.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya know, I was just inquiring that! I got a lot of pm's about just buying repashy. I got a recipe though from... 

----Kevin D----
"1 cup of powdered sugar
4 teaspoons Methyl paraben (mold inhibitor)
8 cups potato flakes
1 cup of brewers yeast
1-2 tablespoons of cinnamon"

Haven't tried it yet, as this was a couple of days ago.

Their might be some great deals on ff media right now (black/cyber weekend) you could buy in the meantime while you figure it out.

Let me know if something works for ya....tommy


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> Ya know, I was just inquiring that! I got a lot of pm's about just buying repashy. I got a recipe though from...
> 
> ----Kevin D----
> "1 cup of powdered sugar
> ...


That would be your basic Carolina recipe. It's cheap and very effective. The Methyl paraben helps with the smell just because you don't need vinegar and as a preservative, preventing mold. The Cinnamon also helps keep the smell down.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

NEHerp has really good FF media, i've gotten great results and you don't have to mix it, just add water to media and soak.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

DB search...

we've published a ton of recipes on her in past...


----------

